# Tyrus Thomas gets 1 game suspension for flagrant 2



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AtXwgfuV8_NMF6HCWcPUXnC8vLYF?slug=ap-bobcats-thomassuspended

I'm pretty sure he's not going to get nominated for the Nobel Prize either. This was one of the dumbest things ever if you didn't see it. We're down four with about 2:30 on the clock. Jackhole gets the rebound and then he puts his stupid ****ing elbow in Okafor's face for no reason. Thomas can jump really high and he's played well this year, but the guy is just stupid.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Ah, T-Time... I miss the million dollar hops... the 5 cent head... not so much.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Now Stephanie is saying that Thomas is out 8 weeks with some sort of knee injury. Not sure we'll have much use for him after eight weeks either, we might be done by then

Okay they said it was a tear in his Lateral Meniscus


----------

